# Best time to visit Dubai?



## vincent

Hi guys,
I would like to know what's the best time to visit dubai? I know the winter time would be better in terms of tempeature. But how about the weather that is good for photography? like high visibility, clear blue sky etc. 
Is there sand storm in Dubai usually? 
Which month is the non-peak travel season usually? (so that the hotel and airline ticket are cheaper)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dubaiflo

Cheap: August (hot, but Dubai Summer Surprises with a lot of festivals etc)

Photography: probably Winter

Sun: April


----------



## Krazy

I would say February-March time is pretty good both temperature and light


----------



## DG

March - April is the best time, wonderful warm weather


----------



## vincent

dubaiflo, isn't photography means it has to have good sun lights? so why do you pick winter for photography and april for sun?


it looks like March to April would be the best time for high visibility and great blue sky. So how about sand storm? does it happen in Dubai? if yes, when?


----------



## sargon

vincent said:


> dubaiflo, isn't photography means it has to have good sun lights? so why do you pick winter for photography and april for sun?
> 
> 
> it looks like March to April would be the best time for high visibility and great blue sky. *So how about sand storm*? does it happen in Dubai? if yes, when?


We had one couple of days ago


----------



## vincent

sargon said:


> We had one couple of days ago


so does it happen usually in summer time? how about Feb to April?


----------



## Tom_Green

Photography: End of January.


----------



## fahed

One thing you need to know about the weather here .. Unpredictable!

I would suggest February, but prices aren't going to be down


----------



## luv2bebrown

if accommodation is not an issue,
come during christmas into the new year.
weather is great. students off for the holidays. lots of events and streetlife.
easily the best time of the year.

otherwise even ramadan is really fun in the evenings. some people get half days, iftars and tents set up throughout the city. very lively time

lastly, the shopping festival is also a good time.

worst time = probably the summer months. manypeople leave the country. but the plus side is that hotels are cheaper then


----------



## DG

^^ well said



vincent said:


> so does it happen usually in summer time? how about Feb to April?


sand storms occur at the end of aug + sept, oct and nov (very bad time for photography).


----------



## constructionzone.ae

for me winter is the best season to go to dubai


----------



## cross border

I would say February-March time is pretty good both temperature and light


----------



## abdul kadir1

best time to visit is aug to oct and then feb to april. these both seasons are ideal for photopraghy


----------



## izabellaszabo

In terms of weather, I would go from November to March. It might be a more crowded period though. Summer months are least crowded, but it’s unbearably hot outside. I would suggest you to check some seasonal experiences in Dubai on RoveMe or Travel US News to make sure you can take some great pictures!


----------

